# Another one



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Down. I went to check on the hens this morning and found another dead one under the roost. I guess it might be heat related ,but not sure. No signs of struggle or anything to indicate preds. Mama a chick were in the corner (still "in bed"). It's been hotter than blazes here.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Dang, Patty. Sorry to read about this. 

I thought for certain I was going to lose my first one to heat the past couple of weeks. Because of where your coop is I can't even come up with any fixes other than the wet holes you already do. Although one idea.

A cat litter pan with a couple inches of water in the bottom. Some birds are smart enough to go stand in it to cool off. I used one of those mixing pans for grout for mine. It's larger than a cat litter pan and heavier so bigger birds can't tip it.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Yeah, I did that with a kiddie pool last year. I was a little concerned about the new chick. She flutters, but doesn't fly yet. I don't want her to get in and not be able to get out. As you know, I've some kind of busy this week..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Sorry to hear about you chicken.You can only do so much to protect them from it.The heat just made it to my neck of the woods.The chickens have been hanging out in the pine trees where it's cooler and the geese are staying pool(pond)side.I may limp back there for a swim today.Too bad chickens can't swim....


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I must not have had young peeps when I did the water pans in the past. Since I had so many pens and I raised small birds I used dog food pans from Wally World. They were about 12 inches by 1 inch deep. They needed more attention than the mixing pan. Problem is, your heavier breeds would probably tip them even with water in them.

Yeah, I know about busy. I'm trying to come up with things that don't need monitoring or constant application. Not easy since I don't know how far your water source is from the birds. No power so no fan.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I have a 300 gallon water tank right by the coop, so that helps. The coop and about half of the run is shaded most of the day. I wish I could let them out in the woods, but with recent predator activity lately, I won't.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

OK, I'm going to tell you what I did with my one coop that was 200 feet from the house. I ran extension cords (that's how I know how far it was) and ran a fan. I did the same thing with water, ran a hose out there so I could water down the coop and keep the ground damp.

It was a royal pain in my behind but even during the drought and temps running over 100 degrees for days I didn't lose any birds.

It's an option. But only if you have the time and energy and straight run to the coop.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I have the hose there and wet everything down daily. I'm a little concerned at running 300 ft of cord, ( I've thought about it though), I don't know if there would be adequate amps to carry even a fan.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

A fan doesn't use that much power. Using construction grade cords should be able to handle the load. One way to check is if the cord gets too warm where it's plugged in.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Ok 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I have one that runs 150 feet to the coop for several fans and a light.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If Karen hasn't burnt her place down then you should be good to go. Just don't forget to the move the cord when you mow. Which is the most aggravating part about having to run cords & hoses across the back lawn from the house.


----------



## ahalfastranch2 (May 22, 2015)

nannypattyrn said:


> Down. I went to check on the hens this morning and found another dead one under the roost. I guess it might be heat related ,but not sure. No signs of struggle or anything to indicate preds. Mama a chick were in the corner (still "in bed"). It's been hotter than blazes here.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Chicken Forum mobile app


I water down the chicken yard in the morning then I run a mister close by the coop. Also I have shade cloth across the front of the coop. Having pans of ice water setting around helps. A couple of my girls stand in and some like to eat the ice. Also freeze veggies in ice water and they can pick at it. I'm in Florida and the temps are in the mid to upper 90's. Hope this helps.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Thx, ahalf, I do water the run and a lot of the holes they dig are filled with water. I don't do the frozen and ice though because I might as well camp out in the pen to keep that going. There is a huge shade tree that covers the coop, run and grow out areas. Great ideas though. I make all the waterers are always full and within reach of the peeper...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------

